# Swivel Seat for Sprinter/LT



## windyjools (Apr 18, 2013)

:idea-007:I am planning to convert a Sprinter or VW LT, base vehicle will be from around 2004/2005.
I hope to use the original seats, (buying a single seat for the passenger side), but for the layout I plan, the drivers' seat will need to turn 180 degrees
The question is, can anyone recommend a seat swivel that will allow the DRIVERS' seat to turn through 180 degrees?, or will different seats (say from a Ford Galaxy or similar) make this a possibility?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Merc Seat Turntables*



windyjools said:


> :idea-007:I am planning to convert a Sprinter or VW LT, base vehicle will be from around 2004/2005.
> I hope to use the original seats, (buying a single seat for the passenger side), but for the layout I plan, the drivers' seat will need to turn 180 degrees
> The question is, can anyone recommend a seat swivel that will allow the DRIVERS' seat to turn through 180 degrees?, or will different seats (say from a Ford Galaxy or similar) make this a possibility?
> Thanks in advance.



The FASP seat turntables are the most popular with the convertors  have a look here

Motorhome Swivel Seat, Motorhome Swivel Seats, Swivel Seats For Motorhomes, UK

Alf1


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is your handbrake in the centre of the van - it stopped us putting swivel seat on drivers side when we did a self build.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Seems to be a few options, plenty around even on ebay.

://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FASP-SPRINTER-00-06-LT35-DRIVER-SEAT-SWIVEL-BASE-PLATE-TURNTABLE-1305-4116DX-/181101860176?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a2a831550


----------



## mikejay (Apr 18, 2013)

As Jennyp has said your handbrake may be the problem we have a 98 lt coachbuilt and i was thinking of putting a swivel on the drivers seat but the handbrake would foul it.


----------



## windyjools (Apr 18, 2013)

The handbrake isn't so much of a problem, it is more that (from other vans I have converted) the seat hits the steering wheel preventing the seat from full 180 degree rotation.
If there is a solution, like using seats with longer runners for the fore and aft movement, I'd be interested if someone has found a way round this problem.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been looking in a sprinter today with both seats done. The seat box is lower, the handbrake is known as a folding handbrake. The swivels, seat boxes and folding handbrake are all available from Mercedes and don't forget you need a single seat floor covering after you take the double seat out.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Merc Seat Turntable*



windyjools said:


> The handbrake isn't so much of a problem, it is more that (from other vans I have converted) the seat hits the steering wheel preventing the seat from full 180 degree rotation.
> If there is a solution, like using seats with longer runners for the fore and aft movement, I'd be interested if someone has found a way round this problem.



Have a look at a Romahome Dimension the seat turntable is fitted on top of a quick release unit that allows the seat to move up to the steering wheel when you release the turntable the seat turns Ok 

Alfi


----------



## GRWXJR (Apr 19, 2013)

I used the CENTRE seats out of a Mitsubishi L300 4x4 people carrier thing to replace the driver seat and passenger bench seat in my LDV.

Both seats have swivels, but come with 2 long runners - I reckon these runners are long enough to allow you to clear the steering wheel.

I can't do this as the bench seat/bed is right behind the drivers seat - so I built the Mitsubishi seat onto the LDV base.

On the passenger side I cut down the runners to allow limited for & aft adjustment, but didn't want them sticking out onto the floor where the side door access was & the bed opens up to.

I still have a complete pair of runners and the roller units that go into them if they'd be useful?

You can see the shortened runners http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/26013-sully-ldv-convoy.html#post277702

(if I got the linky thingy right that is)


----------



## windyjools (Apr 20, 2013)

GRWXJR said:


> I used the CENTRE seats out of a Mitsubishi L300 4x4 people carrier thing to replace the driver seat and passenger bench seat in my LDV.
> 
> Both seats have swivels, but come with 2 long runners - I reckon these runners are long enough to allow you to clear the steering wheel.
> 
> ...



Really interesting, thanks for that. I'll have a look at the seat bases and have a measure up. Do you know how long the Mitsubishi runners are?
I had planned to keep the original seats, but think that buying secondhand seat with bases is cheaper than buying swivels at £100+ each!!!!!! 
Keep the good ideas coming!


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe a little offtopic, but if somone is interested in the folding handbrakelever maybe i can show some pictures.
I have used the folding lever from the new sprinter (generation 2) in my 2004 sprinter.
If there is differents in the partsnumber, left or right hand drive i dont know but i have some pictures of it.

best regards jocke


----------



## windyjools (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes please, would be interesting......still can't decide which way I'll go, last time I used 'car' seats in a van conversion, I wish I hadn't. The original seats were more comfortable, the car seats weren't designed for the height of the position needed for a van, so I would like to keep the seat height as original if I can.
It's just the price of swivels that seems so high, compared with buying seats with swivels from a scrap car, so the jury is still out as to which way I'll jump.
Out of interest, what sort of price was the handbrake kit?


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi again 
Here is the link with some pictures on the folding handbrake: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7mub4u5novr0ilm/a15x3H4G2F

I had to made an adapterplate to get clerance at the back of the lever when turning the seat. 
Forumfriends of me with other motorhomes didnt have use for an adaptor, just me and i did not do any investigation about it.
If you get one of this folding lever you have to adjust the tension of the handbrakecable, around 2-3 cm (about an inch)
I think the price was something like 1300 Skr (swedish "kronor") for the lever and 200-300 Skr for the plastic cover (two parts) and you also needa new bolt (sprint) for the cable beceause the folding one is wider.

Just ask if you wonder about something  Jocke


----------



## jogguk (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone creative would be able to modify the handbrake from an old Jaguar XJ-S or XJ6. Very neat action and chrome finish. These handbrake levers always flop close to the floor when activated.

John


----------



## LT Man (Apr 27, 2013)

*I have got one*

Hi Windyjoules I have a LT 35 2002 with the original seats on swival plates.  No probs turning them around and did my own very simple mod on the handbrake.

If you need any info just add post below with questions.

LT Man


----------



## windyjools (Apr 30, 2013)

LT Man said:


> Hi Windyjoules I have a LT 35 2002 with the original seats on swival plates.  No probs turning them around and did my own very simple mod on the handbrake.
> 
> If you need any info just add post below with questions.
> 
> LT Man



Thanks LT Man, what was the mod on the handbrake? Can you remember the swivel make? Any pics would be great if you can. I presume the drivers' seat swivels 180 degrees?


----------

